# Why so many peanuts and dead kits?



## woodleighcreek (Jun 12, 2011)

My jersey wooly doe kindled 6 kits, but 3 were born dead. Among the 3 that are alive, 2 are peanuts. What was wrong?


----------



## BarredBuff (Jun 12, 2011)

Is she a young doe? 

If its hot where you are at that probably affected it. My French lop gave birth to 8 and lost them all it was just to hot for them.......


----------



## woodleighcreek (Jun 12, 2011)

She is a little over a year old and this is her second litter. I was thinking it was the heat to so I put her and her kits in my bedroom. I put her back after I got an air conditioner. All three kits are still alive, but the 2 peanuts are dyeing and probably wont be there tomorrow (she eats them once they die.)


----------



## BarredBuff (Jun 12, 2011)

Its probably just the heat, My little brood suffered greatly...........Im not breeding again till September


----------



## dewey (Jun 12, 2011)

This is a short article about peanuts: http://www.threelittleladiesrabbitry.com/peanuts.php

So sorry about your litter.


----------



## Connorrm (Jun 13, 2011)

Very good article. Sadly, there is nothing you can do about peanuts. It's just a genetic luck of the draw so to speak. 

dwdw really breaks a lot of hearts.


----------



## rockdoveranch (Jun 14, 2011)

My bet it was the heat.

This is an excellent website and it includes peanuts - http://www.welshrabbitry.com/birth.html


----------

